# Fixie tyres??



## Paulwho100 (15 May 2013)

I have finally learnt to skid on my fixie but unfortunately I have gone though 2 tyres in one week so I was wondering if anyone knew of any good cheapish long lasting fixie tyres.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2013)

Skids, fixies. Wrong forum mate. 

I ain't doing skids on my £35 a shot 4 Seasons..

TBH the Halo coloured tyres seem to be the ones to do that on.

Do a skid mate


----------



## marzjennings (15 May 2013)

Don't skid and don't ride a bike like a hipster.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2013)

Halo Rails they are called.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2013)

marzjennings said:


> Don't skid and don't ride a bike like a hipster.


How do you ride a hipster?


----------



## marzjennings (15 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> How do you ride a hipster?


By skidding your fixie. Often while wearing tight jeans, a cardigan and glasses you don't need.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> How do you ride a hipster?


Brakeless ooh err


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Brakeless ooh err



Brakeless = skids in me gruds.

Not as young and fearless as I once was.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Brakeless = skids in me gruds.
> 
> Not as young and fearless as I once was.



My old man has admitted having a fixie (this isnt a new term) wihout brakes etc as a young lad. Only found this out recently despite me riding since I was 16 at club level, and had a fixed road bike for 4 years. Things let slip after a few ales.I am 43 now and mine isnt a fixie, its a fixed gear road bike, it isnt cool, just fast.


----------



## SS Retro (15 May 2013)

If you can skid your fixie good effort! As said halo twin rial couriers can be had for around £15 a pop.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2013)

SS Retro said:


> If you can skid your fixie good effort! As said halo twin rial couriers can be had for around £15 a pop.



Don't expect to be fast or owt on those tyres like. Don't think they go round corners in the wet either.


----------



## Boris Bajic (16 May 2013)

Seriously...

Pat yourself on the back for being able to skid-stop your bicycle and now fit some rear brakes.

In my middle-aged mind, as I pad around in brogues and cords, sucking on an imaginary pipe, I see skid-stopping fixophile hip-hops much as I see those ASBOys in their Saxos with drainpipe tailpipes, screeching away from the lights in Peckham.

By all means ride your fixie with panache and ferocity, but unless you are twelve or younger and riding on the bomb debris, skidding lacks a little dignity.

Now... I wanted to read the leader in the Telegraph... Iris, the toast in this rack seems a little cool. Be a darling and bring me some more, would you?


----------



## Rob3rt (16 May 2013)

Skidding isn't hard. What it is though, is useless! You stop faster if you don't skid.

However, if you insist on skidding around town, you should also be looking at your gearing if looking to increase tyre life! Different gearing combinations will give different numbers of skid patches, the more skid patches, the longer the tyres will last since you won't be constantly skidding on the same couple of sections of tyre.


----------



## tyred (16 May 2013)

There is something you can get which can stop your bike in a more efficient and safer manner.


----------



## Boris Bajic (16 May 2013)

I read the following on a site selling those Halo Courier tyres...

_"Adding to the successful launch of Halo into the Fixie and Courier market. Halo have decided to develop a specific tyre for that market; High quality casing with a good value steel bead and extra thick tread featuring the Halo patented Twin Rail design format. Fitted with an anti-puncture strip for added durability out on the mean streets. *Easy to skid*_
_120 Tpi casing_
_Steel Bead *(economic)*_
_Anti-puncture strip"_

Surely the term 'easy to skid' is a euphemism for 'lacks grip'.

And doesn't the term 'economic' mean 'built down to a price'.

So why are they so (relatively) expensive?

Does anybody use these for anything other than urban pootling?


----------



## Rob3rt (16 May 2013)

They look stupid!


----------



## Smurfy (16 May 2013)

Skidding is a pointless method of stopping:
1. The friction is higher between road and tyre just before the tyre skids. That means you can stop more quickly if you avoid locking up the wheel.
2. You'll also retain the gyroscopic effect that keeps you upright.
3. Deliberately wearing away rubber is just wasteful and harms the environment.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Skidding is a pointless method of stopping:
> 1. The friction is higher between road and tyre just before the tyre skids. That means you can stop more quickly if you avoid locking up the wheel.
> 2. You'll also retain the gyroscopic effect that keeps you upright.
> 3. Deliberately wearing away rubber is just wasteful and harms the environment.


 
Gyroscopic effect has very little to do with staying upright. See (a) trackstands (b) people doing skid stops (c) experiments with counter rotating wheels.

Linky


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 May 2013)

I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.


 
It won't remain fun for long when you run out of Starbucks money because you pissed it all away on tyres from doing fixie skidderrrzzzzz infront of the local girls grammar school all day.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> It won't remain fun for long when you run out of Starbucks money because you ****ed it all away on tyres from doing fixie skidderrrzzzzz infront of the local girls grammar school all day.


 
That's right, only hipsters skid. You keep believing that...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.


Have a stack of fun on my fixed most days, take Sunday... 100km in one go, went up and over the South Downs twice, heading north first time and south - ouch - second time and didn't skid once. It was so much fun I wrote a poem about it afterwards.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> That's right, only hipsters skid. You keep believing that...


 
Here are a few very accurate and not at all fabricated facts:

99% of people skidding about on fixies are hipsters.
<5% of fixie riding hipsters can actually skid, because 95% of hipsters legs are too puny for it.
Your response is about are ironic as the shirt worn by the hipster that serves me coffee when I pop by Starbucks on my fixie.
I may have misused the words "few" and "ironic" in this post.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 May 2013)

I like skidding on my road bike. I'm not a hipster, I just find it amusing and I enjoy having fun.


----------



## Boris Bajic (17 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I like skidding on my road bike. I'm not a hipster, I just find it amusing and I enjoy having fun.


 
Well sir,

Here is your handcart. Hell is that way. You'll probably be taking the rest of us with you.

I fell very, very let down and more than a little sad.

As I type this, I look like Herbert Lom conteplating a route march with a painful corn on his foot.

It is you who has done this to me.

I hope you can sleep at night.

On reflection, I don't.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I like skidding on my road bike. I'm not a hipster, I just find it amusing and I enjoy having fun.


Ok, I confess to sometimes deliberately locking up my rear wheel on the geared road going bikes, just for the craic like, and the adolescent thrill.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I like skidding on my road bike.* I'm not a hipster,* I just find it amusing and I enjoy having fun.


 
Hipsters always say that, they were hip before anyone else had even heard of hip, but they are with it and roll with the times, now hip is no longer hip, they are something else, I think they now go by pawn shop pussies or something or other. But actually, they are still just hipsters.


----------



## Cycleops (17 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.



Yes, I love popping bubble wrap and bursting balloons so might give this skidding lark a go.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Hipsters always say that, they were hip before anyone else had even heard of hip, but they are with it and roll with the times, now hip is no longer hip, they are something else, I think they now go by pawn shop pussies or something or other. But actually, they are still just hipsters.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 May 2013)

Sorry, it was thrift shop sissies, must get the terminology right else they will conspire against me and deny me my Espresso fix! Or even worse, they may sprinkle cinnamon on my Cappuccino!


----------



## 3narf (18 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> My old man has admitted having a fixie (this isnt a new term) wihout brakes etc as a young lad. Only found this out recently despite me riding since I was 16 at club level, and had a fixed road bike for 4 years. Things let slip after a few ales.I am 43 now and mine isnt a fixie, its a fixed gear road bike, it isnt cool, just fast.


 
So did my dad! He used to commute on one while doing his Apprenticeship in Glasgow in the '50s.


----------



## 3narf (18 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.


 
It's true, if you're going to ride fixies, which are gay, you might as well make a tit of yourself by fitting pink tyres and sliding around everywhere.







 
Hahahahaha


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 May 2013)

I accidently did a skid today when testing how well my brakes worked on a carbon rim in the wet to get a feel for things before belting around at near 30 mph, nearly cried thinking about the rubber that had potentially been scuffed off my £50 a pop tubular tyre as it made a zipping noise along the tarmac.


----------



## GrasB (18 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.


I have lots of fun on my fixed gear bike, it hardly ever involves a skid, unless I'm doing an emergency stop (so I can get my weight back as far as possible to give maximum braking)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 May 2013)

3narf said:


> It's true, if you're going to ride fixies, *which are gay*,


 
You are, in fact a seven-year-old, and ICMFP


----------



## gavintc (19 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I guess nobody here has ever heard about having fun.


Most people on here are closer to collecting their pensions than their years 'having irresponsible fun'.


----------



## 3narf (20 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> You are, in fact a seven-year-old, and ICMFP



Hold on, if I was a seven -year-old, I'd probably know what that stood for!


----------

